# Breakaway saw lanyard video



## xtremetrees (Jun 15, 2006)

I will take this thread on the chin beings a saw did stick into a log and pull me 40 feet down an excurrent pine. Here is the keychain carabiner breaking strength test. I like alot of redundancy in my working aloft systems because in case of failure I do not meet the God of my understanding. It is good to regularary change my system for more improved/current ones.

Yate screamers is th ecompany that invented alot of breakaway gear simply by putting a scale on a log splitter.

I dont own a log splitter so I used my Honda Civic...lol:hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: Before my spikes got in and bend the Husky 55 bar to a right degree angle.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 15, 2006)

I hope this saves your life friend
Both systems will fail. The purpose of the video is to show the shocking forces of trees pretty much what we encounter while working aloft.
I will rate each system commercial and private by RPM on my Honda Civic.
Do I need a disclaimer?


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 15, 2006)

*Warming the tires.*

First we have to warm the fires up.... Here's the vid.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 15, 2006)

I been climbing with a keychain biner for over 2 years as the critical part that I want to break in case I overload my system, Many, many things can go wrong. Its important I know.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 15, 2006)

I may need to see an optometrist coz I cant see a link to the vid!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 15, 2006)

I use google video so youll have to download the google player.
It will take a few days for the clips to post. I believe they have to approve.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 16, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Found I to comprehend best at difficult.



like similar most of other his posts-kind of yoda like mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 16, 2006)

I have no idea what is going here, I just want to watch a video!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 16, 2006)

*Please wait while being verified*

Sucess. We broke the keychain carabiner.
Should be able to link it up today.

If was a steady pull that first pulled me around the stubb before pulling me downward. The car ideling @ 700 rpm seems to be enuff force to equal that force of saw stuck in log inital pull around stubb.
Here is a pic of the bent biner. This is the key locking type I believe.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 16, 2006)

Still being verified. Geezz this takes forever.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 16, 2006)

Crikey that Google sucks!!! It took them 3 days once to verify one of mine, I dont use them now but do have a few on there kicking around.

Cant you just email the vid to me or stick it on putfile or something.

I would never have some key chain biner anywhere near my saddle, I buy simple loominum (haha) snap biners that are still 23kn for tools etc but even then I only have one that hangs on the back of my saddle as a just in case I gotta clip something else in spot.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't see any video or even a link to one?


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sorry this is off topic.*

Here is Raul in training for tree ID.
http://media.putfile.com/corrptrootball-004


----------



## Ekka (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm, 15 sec video of a dude footlocking, no cars, no broken biners .... and it was a Quicktime jobby too.

... what's going on here?opcorn:


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 18, 2006)

Still being verified bro. Imm start using putfile its alot faster and has the scroll thru actuin button.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 18, 2006)

Click here to watch corrptrootball-002


----------



## Ekka (Jun 18, 2006)

You make me laugh, are you just getting any old video out coz I saw no biners and cars!

Is that you in the tree or on the camera?

Oh well, least I seen something .... hahaha.


----------



## clearance (Jun 18, 2006)

Why not just make proper cuts?


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm on the camera. Notice climber has no spikes on this removal of a bad leaner. He did this removal I did 3 others.
The breaking test vid got lost at google. Im gonna sort out this cruddy mess.

Ah here it is.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5305049053577467970


----------



## Ekka (Jul 2, 2006)

I found this at Google

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2835621615354266589

Shows a biner getting busted, "mash the gas baby!"


----------



## suprherosndwch (Oct 31, 2007)

Is this video still available somewhere?


----------



## moss (Nov 1, 2007)

Why not use a Yates breakaway lanyard which is rated to completely separate at a specific load? I think they have one that blows out at 200 lbs.
-moss


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

There a cool green too...

Just Kidding

but, i thought it was 250...i have one out back...just to lazy to get up and go look at it. 

either way they have a break away...

where is the video???


----------

